# would this annoy your other half ?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

*deleted*

Deleted


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, it looks a mess.

Keep it all in the shed or at least tidy it up if its being kept in the house.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

In a word - YES!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

terrible if i were her you would have a week to clean up your act or your out on your **** my boy


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

djgregory said:


> Yes, it looks a mess.
> 
> Keep it all in the shed or at least tidy it up if its being kept in the house.


All the microfibers are drying from this weekends use.
Tidied all the other stuff up now, but I have microfibres everywhere


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, it would


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol im a bad boy


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> [


The cloths wouldn't look anything near as bad if you organised the clothes airer a bit better. With a bit of folding or overlap, you could easily get all of your cloths on it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Easy answer, put your wife in charge of washing, drying and putting your stuff away nice and tidy. Problem solved. Be a man.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

My wife would go mad if I did that.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

The airer was awaiting the next lot from the washing machine, pretty full now.
The ones on the table have been folded and put away


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You've got bigger ****** than me that's for sure.
It's bad enough spending shed loads of coin on detailing stuff but then to litter the house with it is asking for trouble you neither want or need.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

There's about 30 cloths there and you had more to come?

How many cloths do you use!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahhh, the joys of being single.....:lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I keep my stuff spotless and tidy at my GF and I still got moaned at , never mind leaving it like that ha ha


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I get way with quite a lot , I really do 

But she would flip if I did that


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have to keep all mine in the garage n have to beg to be allowed to clean n dry my cloths


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> You've got bigger ****** than me that's for sure.
> It's bad enough spending shed loads of coin on detailing stuff but then to litter the house with it is asking for trouble you neither want or need.


Its a good thing she loves me then eh.
Its not always like thos. Usually just for a few hours every weekend with less cloths


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

m1pui said:


> There's about 30 cloths there and you had more to come?
> 
> How many cloths do you use!


Haha, did u full interior clean/detail whatever u want to call it yesterday
And a thorough clean and seal today.
Some I had to clean as they got contaminated over the weekend


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

I would be signing the divorce papers I keep everything in the out house/shed


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes it would annoy my wife as well as myself. 
As I figure the pride I take in my work on vehicles overflows into everyday life and being slovenly in the home would be a bad reflection on my standard of work.

Plus it looks like there is a child or children in the house and having chemicals etc all over the place including on the table with bowls of fruit is just asking for trouble IMO.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Not at all, she is also a rossi fan:lol:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Arthur Dent said:


> Yes it would annoy my wife as well as myself.
> As I figure the pride I take in my work on vehicles overflows into everyday life and being slovenly in the home would be a bad reflection on my standard of work.
> 
> Plus it looks like there is a child or children in the house and having chemicals etc all over the place including on the table with bowls of fruit is just asking for trouble IMO.


Hmm, well im not a detailer just clean my car.
Child was out witj grandparents today amd all has been cleaned and put away.
Thought id post these pics as a bit of fun but it appears to be backfiring in my face


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a chance. You need to tidy up that lot. 

Also drying stuff inside isn't great for your health. In the bedroom is especially bad.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Also the bottle of malibu on the bottom shelf in the kitchen?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Last time I try to have a laugh here then


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Not a chance. You need to tidy up that lot.
> 
> Also drying stuff inside isn't great for your health. In the bedroom is especially bad.


Didnt know that about drying indoors, I let them air dry for a few hours then tumble them gently


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

djgregory said:


> Also the bottle of malibu on the bottom shelf in the kitchen?


Is actually empty and now in the recycle bin. Meant to do that earlier. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Easy answer, put your wife in charge of washing, drying and putting your stuff away nice and tidy. Problem solved. Be a man.


If i did that i would not be able to find a thing. I put my keys down n she moves them


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well you gave me a laugh !! I thought it was a porn mag on your bedside table, only when I looked hard realised it was the Lion King as opposed to w**king 

and the rest of it also looks just like my place after a weekend "cleaning"!!


----------



## montymondeo (Jan 2, 2010)

looks fine to me. An Englishman's home is his castle and if you want to clean and sort your gear out there after cleaning the family chariot then so be it!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Didnt know that about drying indoors.


where do you imagine all the moisture goes?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My gf doesn't care as long as I clear up the mess afterwards. 

I've cleaned my wheels before in the bath and polished them on the lounge floor.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

The other half would only go mad if the products weren't being used on her car! She's very supportive and is often seen cleaning the wheels for me at shows


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

Looks ok to me, my Mrs has actually started using my QD to do the cooker and splashback, reckons its brill. If she did moan shed be cleaning her own car :lol:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Well you gave me a laugh !! I thought it was a porn mag on your bedside table, only when I looked hard realised it was the Lion King as opposed to w**king
> 
> and the rest of it also looks just like my place after a weekend "cleaning"!!


Must admit I thought that too when I first saw the picture, thanks


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

For the record to everyone who obviously have nice warm garages at their house with a garden, it's not so easy for us peasants in tiny 2 bed flats.
All cloths are dry and folded back into their plastic storage containers in the shed, along with all brushes and wheel woollies, the empty bottle of shampoo on the table is in the bin, and the fairy washing up liquid in the sprayer is away in shed too.
Flat is clean, hoovered and all surfaces washed down, if I make a mess sorting my gear I do tidy up.
For those who found it remotely funny, thanks for being sports


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

steviebabe0 said:


> Looks ok to me, my Mrs has actually started using my QD to do the cooker and splashback, reckons its brill. If she did moan shed be cleaning her own car :lol:


Yeah mines just discovered that erazer is great for glass, that's why it's up on the wardrobe, she's so small she now can't reach it


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> For the record to everyone who obviously have nice warm garages at their house with a garden, it's not so easy for us peasants in tiny 2 bed flats.
> All cloths are dry and folded back into their plastic storage containers in the shed, along with all brushes and wheel woollies, the empty bottle of shampoo on the table is in the bin, and the fairy washing up liquid in the sprayer is away in shed too.
> Flat is clean, hoovered and all surfaces washed down, if I make a mess sorting my gear I do tidy up.
> For those who found it remotely funny, thanks for being sports


I would just reccomend you don't air dry your cloths indoors regularly. This is a major cause of mould which in turn can lead to respiratory problems, especially infants.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I end up with stuff everywhere, I think it takes me longer to put all my kit away than it does to do the job in the first place:thumb: carry on:thumb:


----------



## montymondeo (Jan 2, 2010)

S63 said:


> I would just reccomend you don't air dry your cloths indoors regularly. This is a major cause of mould which in turn can lead to respiratory problems, especially infants.


sorry but this health and safety ******** gone mad a few microfibres dried once a week in a centrally heated, well insulated home won't cause any issues whatsoever,


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

montymondeo said:


> sorry but this health and safety ******** gone mad a few microfibres dried once a week in a centrally heated, well insulated home won't cause any issues whatsoever,


Sweet fanny Adams to do with H and S that wasn't even a phrase heard of when I was growing up, when washing was regulary dried indoors and Mums wonder why the family constantly had bad chests.

I did say if this was done "regulary"... There is a difference.

I'd be far more concerned from a Health and Safety angle about the amount of bottles containing harmful liquids in the reach of youngsters.


----------



## montymondeo (Jan 2, 2010)

S63 said:


> Sweet fanny Adams to do with H and S that wasn't even a phrase heard of when I was growing up, when washing was regulary dried indoors and Mums wonder why the family constantly had bad chests.
> 
> I did say if this was done "regulary"... There is a difference.
> 
> I'd be far more concerned from a Health and Safety angle about the amount of bottles containing harmful liquids in the reach of youngsters.


not planning on getting into an argument with you fella, it seems to me the op knows what he's doing and has a well organized clean family home in which to raise his kids so lets leave it at that.:thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow this has gone way off topic.
For the record i have 3 washing lines in the garage and the only key to it to stop little uns goin in


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Big Buffer said:


> Wow this has gone way off topic.
> For the record i have 3 washing lines in the garage and the only key to it to stop little uns goin in


It hasn't gone off topic at all. Basically the OP is asking if what he is doing is wrong because his wife seems to think so.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

S63 said:


> I would just reccomend you don't air dry your cloths indoors regularly. This is a major cause of mould which in turn can lead to respiratory problems, especially infants.


Thank u for sharing and note taken. 
I try to always do this when both wife and daughter arr out for the day afternoon.
Its not easy even keeping on top of drying clothes in a flat


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Brooklands said:


> In a word - YES!


+1 :doublesho


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

S63 said:


> Sweet fanny Adams to do with H and S that wasn't even a phrase heard of when I was growing up, when washing was regulary dried indoors and Mums wonder why the family constantly had bad chests.
> 
> I did say if this was done "regulary"... There is a difference.
> 
> I'd be far more concerned from a Health and Safety angle about the amount of bottles containing harmful liquids in the reach of youngsters.


U mean all the bottles that are now back in their zip up detailing bags and now sorted through so are all away somewhere that is in no way accesable to my youngster.
Who was out today when I was having my detailing sort out and tidy when I thought id take some pictures to try and get some humour here


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im not trying to P anyone off here guys.
With hindsight ill leave things like this for between my wife and I to have a chuckle about.
Funny how forums can really make u feel like ur being kicked in the nuts by other users sometimes.
Lesson learnt for me


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Well you gave me a laugh !! I thought it was a porn mag on your bedside table, only when I looked hard realised it was the Lion King as opposed to w**king
> 
> and the rest of it also looks just like my place after a weekend "cleaning"!!


I thought the same thing


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Thank u for sharing and note taken.
> I try to always do this when both wife and daughter arr out for the day afternoon.
> Its not easy even keeping on top of drying clothes in a flat


I brought up two boys in a small council flat, I was into fishing, don't even ask about what I kept in the fridge.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I thought the same thing


Im a married man in a riny flat and a good dad, nothing like that in here


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

S63 said:


> I brought up two boys in a small council flat, I was into fishing, don't even ask about what I kept in the fridge.


See just when I thought u were out to get me u then make me laugh.
I hate those wriggly things, cant even touch them. My friends sont invite me fishing anymore cos they all got fed uo of putting new ones on the hook for me all day long


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Im not trying to P anyone off here guys.
> With hindsight ill leave things like this for between my wife and I to have a chuckle about.
> Funny how forums can really make u feel like ur being kicked in the nuts by other users sometimes.
> Lesson learnt for me


That's harsh and unfair, you gave us no indication this was all a bit tongue in cheek. If you feel the comments I and others have made feel like a kick in the nuts then maybe you shouldn't be opening up your personal and private life to all and sundry, nobody has bee rude or offensive towards you, just a difference of opinion.


----------



## Miked3781 (May 6, 2013)

Just asked the wife, who said no, why would it?

Tbh she washes my cleaning stuff daily, plus pre hand washing my soft microfibres.

I keep all my crap in the garage, just to stop my toddler possibly swallowing something or using my mf cloths for playthings..
:buffer:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fair play.
Thats the end of this thread.
Mods please feel free to delete the whole thing.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Im a married man in a riny flat and a good dad, nothing like that in here


Haha I had to tilt my head to see it was Lion King, I'm disturbed it looks like that upside down


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Haha I had to tilt my head to see it was Lion King, I'm disturbed it looks like that upside down


Thanks natalie. That would have been so bad otherwise.
Hope u are well


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Thanks natalie. That would have been so bad otherwise.
> Hope u are well


Yes thanks, yourself (apart from messing up your flat  ) ?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know why but "somehow" I didn't think that I would be the only one thinking that about the book,  just a tad surprised you, young Natalie, would have as mucky a mind as me!! :wave:



and just so no one gets the wrong idea, that was written tongue in cheek!! :doublesho

Deegan, cheers your post has cheered me up!! :thumb: carry on that man!! 


ps I have a dehumidifier if you want to borrow one!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

S63 said:


> I would just reccomend you don't air dry your cloths indoors regularly. This is a major cause of mould which in turn can lead to respiratory problems, especially infants.


Nothing wrong with drying stuff indoors. You'll only get mould if you have no airflow in the house.

Very dry air is not good for you anyway.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I don't know why but "somehow" I didn't think that I would be the only one thinking that about the book,  just a tad surprised you, young Natalie, would have as mucky a mind as me!! :wave:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd be more worried about the coat hangers not being grouped by colour....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

That bloody wallpapers the biggest hazard


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

neilos said:


> I'd be more worried about the coat hangers not being grouped by colour....


Lol its a mans wardrobe full of ladies coathangers.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to see this thread has deteriorated to the level of general wee wee taking, that the OP was hoping it would be!! :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I'm so glad to see this thread has deteriorated to the level of general wee wee taking, that the OP was hoping it would be!! :thumb:


Yep but xrays right about the wallpaper, she chose it 7 years ago, thankfully we are moving after xmas so will have it all to do again
Thanks for posting ianrobbo, you sir are a funny one, eagle eyed like ur partner in crime natalie


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I am left wondering how you manage to cook a meal for 3 people on that tiny stove.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> I am left wondering how you manage to cook a meal for 3 people on that tiny stove.


Its a hard task, and not very safe being that its made of wood. But hey lol cheers


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Only just spotted this thread. Just showed my other half and she said yes it would annoy her lol. 

I have taken over the inside of the under the stairs so effectivly my own walk in wardrobe of detailing and DIY bits as I refuse to keep decent tools outside (in case we get burgled or because of moisture/electrics/ batteries etc). I also have a great big big on the front for my hose, buckets, and various other bits. I keep gardening tools etc in the shed and bikes/tables and chairs in the winter or things I'm not very bothered about. 

One thing that annoys my missus is that I am happy to put things in the washing machine but I hate/detest hanging/putting anything out on the airer or line. So I often put stuff in the washer for it to be washed but I never take it out. Likewise, if something is already in the machine and I've just come in from a big detail I'll just empty my bucket of dirty cloths onto the floor in front of the machine. haha Did the same tonight.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The trick is to wash your cloths just before a detail/wash.

A damp MF works much better for either drying or buffing.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

You're lucky to be alive me old mate.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm the detailer in our house so no-one moans when there are cloths/car cleaning products lying around 
My other half wouldnt notice if the house was a state,he appears immune to such things, funny that. Must be yet another joy of being male  so he wouldn't bat an eye at car cleaning stuff!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

S63 said:


> The trick is to wash your cloths just before a detail/wash.
> 
> A damp MF works much better for either drying or buffing.


Yep a damp mf is the way to go.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Sarah said:


> I'm the detailer in our house so no-one moans when there are cloths/car cleaning products lying around
> My other half wouldnt notice if the house was a state,he appears immune to such things, funny that. Must be yet another joy of being male  so he wouldn't bat an eye at car cleaning stuff!


Haha my OH is the same


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

S63 said:


> The trick is to wash your cloths just before a detail/wash.
> 
> A damp MF works much better for either drying or buffing.


Now that I didnt know, I always struggle to get them 100% touch dry.
Why is it they work better when damp?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Now that I didnt know, I always struggle to get them 100% touch dry.
> Why is it they work better when damp?


Capillary action


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

And does it apply to buffing polish wax/residue also?
Can see why when drying a washed car, like with old chammy leathers and such


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

the question was enough to annoy me


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Sarah said:


> I'm the detailer in our house so no-one moans when there are cloths/car cleaning products lying around
> My other half wouldnt notice if the house was a state,he appears immune to such things, funny that. Must be yet another joy of being male  so he wouldn't bat an eye at car cleaning stuff!





Natalie said:


> Haha my OH is the same


.... same in our house but he's a she :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AGRE said:


> .... same in our house but he's a she :lol:


Thailand ?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

The only thing that annoys the wife is i have a tendency to put the used Mf's inside the conservatory on the floor as and when i'm using them, to which she comes along and puts them straight in to the machine and washes them, then 10 mins later Ile have another batch ready to be cleaned.. She's OCD about house cleaning and therefor will not let anything lie around for more than about 30 seconds before she breaks in to a sweat and has to clean it..lol


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Thailand ?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## corey101 (Aug 16, 2013)

My other halfs got used to it now my gear is regularly scattered round the house like this, whats forced me to tidy things up a bit or at least move everything a bit higher up is my 1 year old daughter, she likes to take my cloths to use as blankets for her teddy's and dollys lol


----------



## corey101 (Aug 16, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> The only thing that annoys the wife is i have a tendency to put the used Mf's inside the conservatory on the floor as and when i'm using them, to which she comes along and puts them straight in to the machine and washes them, then 10 mins later Ile have another batch ready to be cleaned.. She's OCD about house cleaning and therefor will not let anything lie around for more than about 30 seconds before she breaks in to a sweat and has to clean it..lol


If only we were all so lucky lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It wouldn't annoy her as all that stuff just would not be let into the house and definitely not the wardrobe lol - but I admire your territory marking! The garage is mine, the house is her's - simple!

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just had a thought - are there any detailing COUPLES on here?? Now that would be an interesting combination - whose car is cleanest?????

Cooks


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

It would annoy me too, let alone my other half..


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

supraGZaerotop said:


> heres mine


omg i want! im in south wales too can i use it if you sell your car :lol:


----------

